# Any other modern era Marklin 1 gauge fans?



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

While my main interest is 3 rail O scale. I do have an interest in the Modern era Marklin 1 gauge. I've got a few locomotives and several dozen freight wagons. Any other Marklin fans out there?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm a big fan but unfortunately my bank manager isn't!


----------



## tailsgunner (Nov 17, 2015)

Ricky Tanner said:


> While my main interest is 3 rail O scale. I do have an interest in the Modern era Marklin 1 gauge. I've got a few locomotives and several dozen freight wagons. Any other Marklin fans out there?


I have a early 70's era Spur 1 set with the switcher, dump and gondola car and another Maxi 5441 set...but I really don't run them that much...Im afraid something will break and I won't be able to replace the parts.

What voltage do these sets run on?

Thank you


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

tailsgunner said:


> I have a early 70's era Spur 1 set with the switcher, dump and gondola car and another Maxi 5441 set...but I really don't run them that much...Im afraid something will break and I won't be able to replace the parts.
> 
> What voltage do these sets run on?
> 
> Thank you


They run on on 14V AC. Use a Marklin 30VA transformer like a 6177. This is the US 120V 60Hz version.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I picked up the strip down version of the Henschel diesel switcher and a gondola at a show. Most of Marklin's gauge 1 line is well out of my reach cost wise. I am going to switch my mostly LGB powered garden railway over to Marklin. Hope to pick up the br80 0-6-0 that is the same vintage as my diesel, and a few more of the early freight cars. Those are, for the most part, affordable still. You can change the early diesel and br80 over to DC power, There is a company that makes a replacement magnet coil assembly to replace the AC power version. Then you remove the reverse unit, and just wire it like any other DC motor. Otherwise you use the Marklin 30va AC transformer to run and control direction, just like thier HO of that era Mike


----------

